# Bulking Diet



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Started to increase my calorie intake, with the help of Myfitnesspal App, which tells me I need to consume 2900 cal a day to put on 1lb a week

current stats:

weight: 76.2kg (gone up 1kg from last friday when i started eating more)

height: 5"10'

Age:29

Bf: roughly 12% can see abs slightly when relaxed

target weight: 82.5kg (13 stone) at the same bf

current diet

whey shake with oats and glutamine

fruit and fibre with added pumpkin seeds

mackeral with brown bread

tuna, four bean salad, chillies

whey shake with oats and glutamine

ryvitta and peanut butter

lean mince with rice and veg

snickers and bag of crisps

comes up to around 2900 calories

trying to put on minimum fat. training is 5 x 45 mins a week (lunch break only allows 45 mins) lift heavy 6-8 reps inc drop sets, usually do:

shoulders

arms

chest

back

legs/abs

Any advice would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello Mate

In my opinion you are slightly light on the calories for your current weight!

If you training 5 time a week heavy then it should be at least 3200 calories

However as you stated you gaining weight so for now stick to your plan and check progress in two weeks.

If you are growing continue to up the calories according to your weight increase. However if in a couple of weeks you do not notice must change, then we can start changes certain aspects.

As for the foods they seem ok


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i do train 5 times a week, but only for 45 mins per session, so only doing 2.5 x 90 minutes, which is roughly average from what iv read on others. but i agree the calories do seem a bit low. I will carry for 2 weeks, like you say, and see where I am, would prefer to gain slower with less bf increase, then gain quick and look flabby.

cheers mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is that fitness app on blackberry? Do you need to buy it?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would slighty up your calorie intake and maintain as much leanness as you can I would keep your calories clean ie. take out the crisps and snickers


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I found this a good read on bulking:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/11432-clean-bulking-101-a.html


----------



## Boycieboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks to the op.. That fitness app is great & just what I needed.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

eating a fair bit there mate but i dont see much protein being consumed though? start eating


----------



## TommyNaylor (Mar 25, 2012)

calories are defiantly slightly too low. USN Hyperbolic mass is crammed with carbs protein and kcal. Im not sure what your current one contains.


----------

